# Good Manners



## Rob Fisher (4/5/19)

I have had a PM or two in recent times from members who have bought items from other members in the classifieds and the condition of the atties have been in a disgusting condition. That is just bad manners. Sending something without cleaning it thoroughly is just being a PIG!

If the coil is in good condition and useable feel free to leave it in but if it's in a bad condition and unusable remove it and clean the item completely!

We don't want to have a name and shame the pigs thread... so be warned! Clean the items you are selling!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 18 | Winner 9


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/19)

Agreed. I always clean throughly and check coils. Even if it's a PIF , it's treated the same. 

Imagine visiting someone and they give you a dirty cup to drink from. Ew. No! Not even a dirty plate of food or whatnot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 9 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (4/5/19)

I've had this experience when buying used. Was totally grossed out by the device when I got it. Almost threw it away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor (4/5/19)

I can tell quite a few stories

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Can relate 5


----------



## Silver (4/5/19)

Agreed 100% @Rob Fisher

Not just good manners to clean something you are selling but it’s common decency - there is a hygiene element here too - so please properly clean your gear before sending

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

I cant be bothered, whether its clean or not, Im going to wash it anyway before I use it. Its not like juice is difficult to wash and get cleaned. New stuff is also sometimes full of oil, metal shavings etc.

Leaving coils inside, same thing. Look at the photos on the forum. Some people change exotic coils after a week or two, others use them for a year. So if someone leave a coil in, the buyer can decide if he still wants to use it or not. Its not the end of the world and it wont take you longer than 10s te remove the coil if you dont like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Disagree 9


----------



## vicTor (4/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> I cant be bothered, whether its clean or not, Im going to wash it anyway before I use it. Its not like juice is difficult to wash and get cleaned. New stuff is also sometimes full of oil, metal shavings etc.
> 
> Leaving coils inside, same thing. Look at the photos on the forum. Some people change exotic coils after a week or two, others use them for a year. So if someone leave a coil in, the buyer can decide if he still wants to use it or not. Its not the end of the world and it wont take you longer than 10s te remove the coil if you dont like it.



you're missing the point, good manners

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

vicTor said:


> you're missing the point, good manners


No you missing the point. I cant be bothered. There is plenty of stuff people do on this forum daily that is not good manners. So why will I make a scene about one of them? Glass houses?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No you missing the point. I cant be bothered. There is plenty of stuff people do on this forum daily that is not good manners. So why will I make a scene about one of them? Glass houses?



So if you are at the squash club ordering a beer and it arrived covered with the glass covered with the barman's oily hands it would be fine. It will just take 5 seconds to wipe it with some toilet paper.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

Adephi said:


> So if you are at the squash club ordering a beer and it arrived covered with the glass covered with the barman's oily hands it would be fine. It will just take 5 seconds to wipe it with some toilet paper.


If you buy a brand new atty, do you use it as is or wash it first?
If I drink somewhere thats not my place I expect the glass to be cleaned properly, a wipe with toilet paper is not cleaned properly, and Im sure I will not be allowed to go into their kitcjen and wash it properly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Juan_G (4/5/19)

Received a rda from a forum member today and it was disgustingly dirty, with what looks like food or glue on the drip tip and the rest of the rda looking the same.

Just wash the item that you're selling it's as easy as that. Leave the coils if they are in a usable condition but at least clean the item that you're selling before you send it to the buyer.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (4/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> No you missing the point. I cant be bothered. There is plenty of stuff people do on this forum daily that is not good manners. So why will I make a scene about one of them? Glass houses?



we are bothered, don't care if you are not

clean your shit about before you ship

like someone with good manners does

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

Same old same old.
Good manners is the new ethics

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Adephi (4/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If you buy a brand new atty, do you use it as is or wash it first?
> If I drink somewhere thats not my place I expect the glass to be cleaned properly, a wipe with toilet paper is not cleaned properly, and Im sure I will not be allowed to go into their kitcjen and wash it properly.



You are clearly missing the point. 

We are not discussing practicality here. We are discussing good manners.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Asterix (4/5/19)

I think @Jean claude Vaaldamme is arguing just for the sake of arguing ... as he often does, and sometimes it’s entertaining. (Should have a “wooden spoon” avatar).

Back on topic, it’s a poor reflection and total lack of respect to sell and deliver an item that has not been cleaned. Yes, we all clean tanks once in our possession, but that doesn’t mean you want to see crud left over from previous owner

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/5/19)

Adephi said:


> You are clearly missing the point.
> 
> We are not discussing practicality here. We are discussing good manners.


No you are all missing the point, Im leading you all into a trap, this is not the first thread of this type

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (4/5/19)

I think there may be some folk that dont mind buying a second hand atty and receiving it in a dirty and disgusting condition. Their reason is that they can just clean it easily. That's cool.

But I speak for myself here. If I buy something second hand and I see it in the photo being advertised and it looks nice and clean - and then when I get it - it looks terrible and has dried juice and spit on the driptip - it will just make me cringe and I would be very tempted not to use that atty. I would also be inclined not to buy from that seller again. So I fully agree with @Rob Fisher 's original post. For me, I would like the atty at least cleaned before it is sent.

I think there are many more members in this camp - of wanting to receive clean stuff. So the message to sellers is that its best to clean it before sending.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M.Adhir (4/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Received a rda from a forum member today and it was disgustingly dirty, with what looks like food or glue on the drip tip and the rest of the rda looking the same.



My money is on that being, for lack of a better word, mouth crusties/ mouth snot lol.
Had a few instances where people insist you taste their vape. And then you see the crusty dried mayonnaise looking driptip.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (4/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> My money is on that being, for lack of a better word, mouth crusties/ mouth snot lol.
> Had a few instances where people insist you taste their vape. And then you see the crusty dried mayonnaise looking driptip.


Good Lords, eeeew now that image is stuck in my head. 

Help!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## M.Adhir (4/5/19)

RainstormZA said:


> Good Lords, eeeew now that image is stuck in my head.
> 
> Help!!!


Even better was the other day the vape store employee picked their nose, chowed the unprecious gnarly they had just excavated (like chew chew then swallow)... then asked if they can test my atty out.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Juan_G (4/5/19)

So


M.Adhir said:


> Even better was the other day the vape store employee picked their nose, chowed the unprecious gnarly they had just excavated (like chew chew then swallow)... then asked if they can test my atty out.


So you said yes then? LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## M.Adhir (4/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> So
> 
> So you said yes then? LOL


Negative. Lol. 
I don't even let stores wick my atty's these days.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Juan_G (4/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> Negative. Lol.
> I don't even let stores wick my atty's these days.


Same here!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RayDeny (4/5/19)

Ok I’ve not had a read of any of the replies to Robs post, BUT, I have to agree with Rob. 

I too have bought a few atties second hand with some of them been.............well still having the old cotton in them.

It puts a bad taste in your mouth (excuse the pun) opening a package and finding a dirty whatever inside, be it a car,laptop or atty. 

Even if you buy a second hand part for a car, it comes in a presentable condition. 

There needs to be some pride in everything you put forward as it been an extension of yourself.

I have bought some items from forum members who have asked for a extra day as they want to ultrasonic clean the item beforehand or that I must not stress about the liquid as it’s PG cause they have just cleaned it.

This is what anyone wants in the second hand market wants , buying something from someone who actually cared for the item.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (4/5/19)

I believe this too shows some of the “dirty goods” dealer’s personality.

I dont even wanna know what these guys cupboards look like at home,if they dont mind showing their dirty goods to all the members here,who knows what level of tolerance they have when its behind closed doors where only they see it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Gringo (5/5/19)

It is a natural urge for 95% of beings to host themselves in a clean habitat.... even pigs and cockroaches clean up irrespective of their environment. So if you are part of the 5%, man up and add it as a foot note... something like " im dirty and not pro hygiene, should you purchase my goods,pls be advised that you you would need to clean it ". That way it would be buyers choice.. ( the buyer might be part of the 5% and do not mind ) Good luck with the sale !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## CaliGuy (5/5/19)

And then they have the cheek to list the condition as 10/10 or 9/10. Sorry Guy it hasn’t been cleaned so it’s automatic 4/10 for me so the price just came down to R100.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/19)

We would all obviously prefer to receive clean items if we buy second hand. I am lucky to have had good experiences.

I do however think that we tend to overreact to very small issues. Receiving a "dirty" atty is not the end of the world. Clean it and move on. You even have the option to bin it. 

We live in a world which is riddled with sickness, wars, murder, rape etc. There are at least (an average) 34 murders per day and 110 women are raped every day in SA.

I can't believe that I am going to quote Oprah but here goes: "Don't sweat the small stuff". 

We should be very grateful if a dirty atty is a problem in our lives. 

I'm as guilty as the next guy in this case but if we are honest a dirty atty isn't really a big issue.

As far as pigs are concerned they are in fact very clean animals. I kept around 30 free range pigs for many years. They were Colebrooks (eng) Kolbroek (afr.). In their unstressed natural state, they are very clean animals. The "dirtiest" thing that they do is roll in mud. This is to keep cool and to help protect themselves from ticks, fleas and other pests. Pigs locked up in a sty will be dirty. No farmer can afford to keep a sty perfectly clean.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 3


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/19)

Fortunately all of the 5 mods and atties I've bought and got from members were spotless and some even newly coiled with a bonus bottle of juice.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/5/19)

When I joined this forum within a few days there was a thread regarding people's ethics/manners for misspelling words, bad grammar etc. So I wondered how must people like me feel, for who english is not their first language, or who maybe are dislectic or just did not do good in school. Now suddenly they are bad people.

But dont worry, not to long later, another ethics thread appeared, this time anyone buying clones was the scum of the earth, had no ethics.

Bad wait thats not all. Now if you sell something and its not super clean you have bad manners. It wasnt mentioned in a nice way. No, you will be, named and shamed, you are dirty, you are a pig. Your cupboards and house are discussed, your personality?

Brings me back to people living in glass houses. I wonder what will happen if you take one of these glass house residents, and you point out things they do wrong and start calling them names? Will that be ok?

This whole thing reminds me of my wife and many people I know. They beliece that before we leave te house, all dishes etc must be washed, because just maybe we die and people then coming to our house will think we live like pigs. So I always wonder, say Im late for something and leave without washing this mornings breakfast dishes. If I then die, will I be remembered for being a pig rather than for all the good I have done my whole life, because I did not wash two plates?

So if someone now maybe did not use something for months and forgot he did not clean it and sells it in a hurry. Now he is branded as a pig, dirty house, bad manners, certain personality?

Not only making a big thing about nothing, also find time to insult people

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Silver (5/5/19)

Hi @Jean claude Vaaldamme , you are entitled to your views and its great you have voiced yours.

Others are entitled to theirs

All I know is that if I see a nice clean atty advertised and I receive a dirty one, I am not impressed. 
That's it. Simple.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 11


----------



## Hooked (6/5/19)

M.Adhir said:


> My money is on that being, for lack of a better word, mouth crusties/ mouth snot lol.
> Had a few instances where people insist you taste their vape. And then you see the crusty dried mayonnaise looking driptip.



@M.Adhir Boy scouts motto: Be Prepared. Carry some of these with you - easy to pop in your pocket or vape bag. @Andre told me about them a long time ago and since then I've never been without them. I got these from Takealot but any pharmacy/Clicks/Dischem should have them.




I don't clean my mods every night, but before I go to sleep I give the drip-tips a wipe, using these little alcohol pads. Just like brushing one's teeth before bed.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## CaliGuy (6/5/19)

I personally feel that as forum and it’s members we all have the right to voice our opinion. At the same time the forum and the forum community have a right to try guide the forum towards a better experience for all. Sure there is a percentage of forumites who don’t mind clones or receiving dirty second hand goods but wouldn’t you prefer some sort of standard best practice that is implemented for the greater good of everyone? And I’m not covering the clone discussion here as it’s a topic that was discussed to death.

All Rob was saying is that he has received a few complaints which means this appears to be more common than we think, sure maybe his choice of words required some consideration but it wasn’t offenses as some are implying. Plus add to that the forum does have rules for selling second hand goods and as it appears from the complaints received some people are creating a false impression of what they are advertising, it’s simply not acceptable for some and not a big deal for others so what is the better thing to do in this situation?

Do we ignore it or is making a point of it not the better approach as somewhere someone is going to remember this thread and the points put across by all and think to themselves “shit let me rather take 20min and clean my atty before this person gets it”. Change doesn’t happen unless we, the people request change.

I for one, have no problem with the for sale classifieds rules being amended to include that goods must be cleaned before selling.

@Jean claude Vaaldamme your comment on “glass houses” is totally uncalled for. No point in crucify anyone and everyone who holds any sort of standard or expression for enjoying the finer things in life. If someone offends me I will rather PM them directly because that is also good manors not to air ones dirty landry in front of others especially online or in social media. No one is forcing anyone to do anything, things get raised for discussion and generation of opinions. The forum exists for the enjoyment of vaping in what ever form or price range that it is being expressed and for the greater good of the community. No one is looking down on anyone, it’s a community where we discuss and share things. I will however agree with you that we all need to be more aware of our choice of words and before putting something out there ask ourselves if someone said or called me this would it offend me.

This thread will always be about the topic raised “good manner”. Manors is something my parents and grand parents taught me and it was simple things like always say please and thank you or my Gran who always drilled it into me to wear clean or polished shoes which I still do to this day. It is a simple message of take pride in yourself and your belongings and it’s good manners to do so.

At the end of the day the message that was been put across is “don’t sell or send anyone dirty second hand goods”, if you took the time to take a photo and write the for sale post, surely you could take the time to make your for sale item is presentable or at the bear minimum give the other person a heads up that you didn’t clean it because apparently you are too busy to do the small things that matter most. At least then as the buyer I can decide if this is acceptable or not which could then result in a cancellation of the sale which is at least fair. To many people join the forum simply to come on and sell their vape gear without further consideration for this community, so it’s simple then, follow the rules or don’t bother joining.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/5/19)

CaliGuy said:


> I personally feel that as forum and it’s members we all have the right to voice our opinion. At the same time the forum and the forum community have a right to try guide the forum towards a better experience for all. Sure there is a percentage of forumites who don’t mind clones or receiving dirty second hand goods but wouldn’t you prefer some sort of standard best practice that is implemented for the greater good of everyone? And I’m not covering the clone discussion here as it’s a topic that was discussed to death.
> 
> All Rob was saying is that he has received a few complaints which means this appears to be more common than we think, sure maybe his choice of words required some consideration but it wasn’t offenses as some are implying. Plus add to that the forum does have rules for selling second hand goods and as it appears from the complaints received some people are creating a false impression of what they are advertising, it’s simply not acceptable for some and not a big deal for others so what is the better thing to do in this situation?
> 
> ...


So let me just get this right. You say that calling people pigs, discussing their houses, personality etc is "maybe not the right choice of words". And then you say me calling these people, that said these things, living in glass houses" totally uncalled for"?
Are you for real? Read your whole statement, you want to dictate what you see as bad manners, but not once did you say people calling other people names is really bad manners? Maybe because ypu must callout your friends then?

As for your finer things is life. Some people try to be fancy others are. In a restaurant a classy person will never make a scene about dirty stuff old cold food etc. A wannabe pleb will however make a big scene, to try and convince people he is classy and enjoys the finer things in life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gringo (6/5/19)

Cannot relate or agree with your post Jean. This discussion is not about social structure, that is a completely different topic and debate... like politics it will keep us busy for years due to the diversity of opinion. 
Think the point for me is that if you are going to sell something to me, at least give me the option to decide... ( clean, dirty,dented,perfect,black,SS,old,new and so on )
I grew up on a farm and view myself as the good old common folk, practical and proud of whom i am. FANCY im not, hygiene conscious I am...( maybe compulsive, then again as you mentioned all people are different and i believe we all have our own issues )so all im asking is to give me the choice.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6


----------



## Elmien (6/5/19)

It all comes down to respect, in my opinion. Just having enough respect for yourself and the other person to not let other them clean up after you. It does not take that long to clean any vape gear.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 11


----------



## RainstormZA (6/5/19)

Elmien said:


> It all comes down to respect, in my opinion. Just having enough respect for yourself and the other person to not let other them clean up after you. It does not take that long to clean any vape gear.


You nailed it right on the head...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (6/5/19)

I must say that i have never received a dirty piece of hardware that i purchased in the classifieds but if it was too be dirty then i would not hesitate calling out the guy in public simply because i did not receive the item as advertised. 
I feel that people need to be shamed because that would make others aware of the consequences of a bad deal. This in turn would make them more cautious to not make the same mistake as the called-out bloke and dealings would more likely go smoother. Mr call-out would also automatically step up his game. 
On the other hand this possibility could all have been avoided by just communicating with the seller prior to purchase of the condition you would like to receive the item in. Then everyone has a heads up and possible consequences is fair game.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/5/19)

I sometimes feel I dont get the respect I deserve on this forum
Im organizing a big giveaway for you all(again). And no thanks?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapingSquid (6/5/19)

It's easy for me. I never buy second hand RTAs / RDAs / Tanks etc. If it goes in my mouth, it's new or nothing

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (6/5/19)

jl10101 said:


> It's easy for me. I never buy second hand RTAs / RDAs / Tanks etc. If it goes in my mouth, it's new or nothing



Completely different approach but probably the most effective one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/5/19)

Naming and shaming is totally uncalled for.

Put a disclaimer in the classifieds and if a user breaks this rule, hand out a classifieds ban and notification to the accused. A tad more professional.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Dietz (6/5/19)

Ive had 2 items that I would consider dirty.
The one was a flavor stained tank that took weeks to get the rasperry out (wasnt too bad) and the other was really gross, the driptip was PACKED with Drip tip lip scummm, Now Ill admit its not the end of the world but I really didnt enjoy the vape on it (YES, I cleaned it with ISO alcohol) as it kept flashing the image of the scum in my mind on every puff, goes without saying that I didnt use that tank.
Do I blame the seller? NO, I blame myself for not asking for more pics, or recent pics.

With that said, id prefer a Clean tank on purchase (or AT LEAST a clean driptip), its just decent.
BUT on the other hand, Not everyone is Full blown vape fanatics, and to them a vape is a vape is a vape, so why clean it all the time? then you also have the other end where its new stuff newbs are selling as the 1st tank is not working for them or they are not familiar with Vape etiquette by then.

But instead of lighting the torches and getting the pitchforks to go and burn the Filthy Vaper (name & Shame), why not make sure of what you buy before you buy it? At least that what I do if or when I buy from classifieds after my other experiences.

Be that guy! Ask for whatsapp pics of it as it is Right now, from every angle if you have to. At the end of the day YOU are paying money for it and once you accept a deal, you've accepted it as is. Dirty or not.

So in short, do your homework and ask the necessary questions/pics. dont blame the seller for having certain level of gross hygiene. besides, if you asked for pics its likely that you would have spotted the filth if it was That bad.
And even if after all that its still not acceptable, keep in mind you are buying from Classifieds.... There is a inherent risk when buying anything second hand.
So accept it or buy new stuff, Jy kanie jou broodjie aan altwee kante gebotter he nie.
... end of opinionated rant



Now before the trolls rise... Obviously if there a a known crook, or deceiver on the classifieds then Just SIMPLY BAN HIM, end of story. the other alternative would be to push the post count waay up so that only experienced members with the 'necessary etiquette' can sell.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Jp1905 (6/5/19)

My comment about personality was quite accurate,and clearly I struck a nerve.So my apologies if I hurt some peoples feelings but hey,if the shoe fits...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (6/5/19)

Jp1905 said:


> My comment about personality was quite accurate,and clearly I struck a nerve.So my apologies if I hurt some peoples feelings but hey,if the shoe fits...


Well life works like this, I have sold many things here on the forum, if someone like me is vocal on a thread like this, surely someone would have come to stab me here if I sold something to them that was not clean or condition as stated.
But I have bought something from one of the nicest guys on the forum, that had juice in it. Must I judge him now like you lot do, call him names? No he is still a nice guy and maybe forgot or was in a hurry. I did not mind taking 30sec to wash it out. Was a great deal anyway.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Jp1905 (6/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Well life works like this, I have sold many things here on the forum, if someone like me is vocal on a thread like this, surely someone would have come to stab me here if I sold something to them that was not clean or condition as stated.
> But I have bought something from one of the nicest guys on the forum, that had juice in it. Must I judge him now like you lot do, call him names? No he is still a nice guy and maybe forgot or was in a hurry. I did not mind taking 30sec to wash it out. Was a great deal anyway.



Nobody insinuated that YOU are selling dirty tanks,it was a thread started by members who felt that it was wrong,I purely made an observation that if someone sells gear in that condition and find it acceptable I dont want to know what chaos lies deep beneath the surface,but then again,its just from a personal point of view,I was not attacking anyone,but by the reactions theres clearly skeletons or crocs in the closet.

If it takes the buyer 2mins to clean the tank,why couldnt the seller just take 2mins and clean the tank before sending it?Anyways,I see this thread is going the same route as many others recently.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Adephi (6/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/5/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/5/19)

Regardless of an item being new or 2nd hand, I will clean it thoroughly before using it. But if you send me something dirty and disgusting you will hear from me, believe it. It's inconsiderate, and no matter what has been said, it reflects poorly on you as a person in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (6/5/19)

I think to solve the problem on this forum, on the sale template, add a new requirement: "*Cleaned: Y/N"
*
That way, buyers will know what to expect and more often than not, sellers would clean it out anyways because now it's being pointed out.

/thread

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## DizZyRaScaL (6/5/19)

To add to that, everyone is diverse in how they think, and ppl have their own ways. We should accept that.

Personally, I believe that I should give something in a way that I would like it to be given to me. That even stretches beyond just vapes, whether it be giving food away to the less fortunate, my old/unwanted (yet perfectly usable) clothes etc... In every aspect of life.

Let's focus on a solution to this issue rather than it being a discussion that will lead nowhere except burn down a few bridges.

Remember, we're all here on one common ground; for the love of vaping! It's a great tool to unite with one another so lets act on that.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ShamZ (7/5/19)

Adephi said:


>


SPOILER!

This post made me sad, made me think of endgame...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (7/5/19)

ShamZ said:


> SPOILER!
> 
> This post made me sad, made me think of endgame...


Shaddup!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

Apparently not all forum members read the important threads.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Apparently not all forum members read the important threads.
> View attachment 166067

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/19)

That is disgusting!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/19)

How do you justify sending something like that to another person?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## zadiac (10/5/19)

Looks like snot. Bleh!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Apparently not all forum members read the important threads.
> View attachment 166067


Hi @Juan_G I hope the Nautilus mini was clean that I gave you Or else I am in the k@k in this thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Apparently not all forum members read the important threads.
> View attachment 166067


But this pic is really not nice.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Hi @Juan_G I hope the Nautilus mini was clean that I gave you Or else I am in the k@k in this thread


Hey @MrGSmokeFree the Nautilus was in fact the LAST actually very clean atty I received so you're safe hehe

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

But wait, it gets better! This is the 3rd RDA of the week!!! I received it like this.





Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> But wait, it gets better! This is the 3rd RDA of the week!!! I received it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no naming or shaming around this. It's as simple as PLEASE clean the vape gear that you are selling and send it to the buyer in the condition that you would like to receive it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## Christos (10/5/19)

I vote for @Jean claude Vaaldamme to recieved this vapemail so he can 30 seconds it up

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> But wait, it gets better! This is the 3rd RDA of the week!!! I received it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yum yum

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/5/19)

Christos said:


> I vote for @Jean claude Vaaldamme to recieved this vapemail so he can 30 seconds it up





Told you Im tired of the karate, this will be be default response

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/5/19)

If its advertised like this clear cap, is it then fine when you buy or can you still complain?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adephi (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> But wait, it gets better! This is the 3rd RDA of the week!!! I received it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a new carbon infused cotton that removes impurities from the juice as it moves to the coil for a more pure and healthy vape..

I'm talking k@k, thats just disgusting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> If its advertised like this clear cap, is it then fine when you buy or can you still complain?
> View attachment 166117


If it's advertised like that, I wouldn't even consider buying it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> But wait, it gets better! This is the 3rd RDA of the week!!! I received it like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Winner Winner Burnt Chicken Dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Juan_G (10/5/19)

Adephi said:


> That's a new carbon infused cotton that removes impurities from the juice as it moves to the coil for a more pure and healthy vape..
> 
> I'm talking k@k, thats just disgusting.


You should definitely promote cotton hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos (10/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> View attachment 166116
> 
> Told you Im tired of the karate, this will be be default response


What happened to your giveaway?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (10/5/19)

Oh my, those are not cool @Juan_G 

As a matter of interest, if you bought them on the classifieds, were they advertised like this or were they clean in the photos?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/19)

Ugh, @Juan_G now that pic makes me want to go wash my mouth out with soap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/5/19)

Christos said:


> What happened to your giveaway?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)

By the way, there is place on the forum for you to review a seller. Just saying ...

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/forums/classified-Sales-Review/

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## StompieZA (16/5/19)

Juan_G said:


> Apparently not all forum members read the important threads.
> View attachment 166067



Looks like the guy coughed after getting one hectic dry hit while suffering from bronchitis?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## r0ckf1re (16/5/19)

Safest to buy something you can check out before you commit, especially when it comes to Atty's.

Either way, I would have assumed that everyone would clean the atty irrespective of how it was received, that imo is good manners!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (17/5/19)

r0ckf1re said:


> Safest to buy something you can check out before you commit, especially when it comes to Atty's.
> 
> Either way, I would have assumed that everyone would clean the atty irrespective of how it was received, that imo is good manners!



No, that's good hygiene. Good manners is cleaning it before sending.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Spyro (17/5/19)

I've only ever once received a product from the forum that was in a horrific state. It took me over an hour - with chemicals I had to go out and buy, to get it clean. To me that makes you at the very very least a total D**khead. There is no way that you can sell in a hurry and not have time to clean. At work? A simple trip to the bathroom. At home? No excuse.

I can't imagine not cleaning a product before selling it, especially after that incident. It a matter of hygiene.

What pissed me off more than ever was when I received a product filled with juice from Sirvape. A mod that was clearly used - A DNA mod that fried itself after 2 months because of juice failure. Now that is inexcusable. I should have returned it when I recieved it. Thankfully Evolv are an ethical company and have replaced the chip free of charge.

My personal opinion... Sirvape is exclusively a money driven company with pathetic after sales support. And anyone who has the audacity to send uncleaned gear simply has poor ethics. Full stop. That's my opinion and you're entitled to your own, just as I am.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3


----------



## Spyro (17/5/19)

And the same goes for any POS that sells goods in a damaged condition and doesn't disclose the info before hand... (Yeah you know who you are).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/5/19)

Spyro said:


> I've only ever once received a product from the forum that was in a horrific state. It took me over an hour - with chemicals I had to go out and buy, to get it clean. To me that makes you at the very very least a total D**khead. There is no way that you can sell in a hurry and not have time to clean. At work? A simple trip to the bathroom. At home? No excuse.
> 
> I can't imagine not cleaning a product before selling it, especially after that incident. It a matter of hygiene.
> 
> ...



Interesting post. Can you please give more info on what can be in a tank that require "chemicals" to clean it and take a hour? Also what "chemicals" did you end up buying?

Also would like to know. If you bought a new mod and it has juice in it, then you dont return it, how can you complain about after sales support if you did not try it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (18/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Interesting post. Can you please give more info on what can be in a tank that require "chemicals" to clean it and take a hour? Also what "chemicals" did you end up buying?
> 
> Also would like to know. If you bought a new mod and it has juice in it, then you dont return it, how can you complain about after sales support if you did not try it?


Vroeg weer lus om te stir vandag?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/5/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Vroeg weer lus om te stir vandag?


Nooit oubaas, mens noem dit bespreking.. Ek is regtig geintresseerd oor watse chemicals mens kan benodig vir wat op n wyp masjien. Behalwe as daar dalk nou verf of gom op was en jy paint stripper nodig het. Dus die vraag.

Selfde met die Sirvape ding, dit maak net nie sin dat jy n mod koop, daars wypsous in, jy stuur dit nie terug, maar kla oor naverkoopdiens? Dit kan sekerlik nie die hele storie wees nie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adephi (18/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> wypsous



I'm using this term from now on!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/5/19)

Bottom line here is.... Be considerate of the next person.... Treat people the way u would like to be treated... DONT sell goods in a disgusting or poor state as it does reflect bad on you no matter wat people may say, its human nature to judge despite what we may say or think. We will think bad of any seller thats sells us something that looks disgusting. 

Boils down to COMMON COURTESY ... We all adults so this should be easy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 8


----------



## Silver (18/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Nooit oubaas, mens noem dit bespreking.. Ek is regtig geintresseerd oor watse chemicals mens kan benodig vir wat op n wyp masjien. Behalwe as daar dalk nou verf of gom op was en jy paint stripper nodig het. Dus die vraag.
> 
> Selfde met die Sirvape ding, dit maak net nie sin dat jy n mod koop, daars wypsous in, jy stuur dit nie terug, maar kla oor naverkoopdiens? Dit kan sekerlik nie die hele storie wees nie



agree with @Adephi 

@Jean claude Vaaldamme , I love the words "*wyp masjien*" and "*wypsous*"

Ek moet vandag of more my wyp masjiene pitstop. En ek moet in my kassikie gaan kyk wat wypsous ek wil he vir volgende week. Ek het a paar wypsousies wat ek nie gebruik het nie - so ek moet hulle probeer...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Spyro (18/5/19)

Jean claude Vaaldamme said:


> Interesting post. Can you please give more info on what can be in a tank that require "chemicals" to clean it and take a hour? Also what "chemicals" did you end up buying?
> 
> Also would like to know. If you bought a new mod and it has juice in it, then you dont return it, how can you complain about after sales support if you did not try it?



I have zero interest in feeding you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/5/19)

Silver said:


> agree with @Adephi
> 
> @Jean claude Vaaldamme , I love the words "*wyp masjien*" and "*wypsous*"
> 
> Ek moet vandag of more my wyp masjiene pitstop. En ek moet in my kassikie gaan kyk wat wypsous ek wil he vir volgende week. Ek het a paar wypsousies wat ek nie gebruik het nie - so ek moet hulle probeer...



Afrikaans does have amazing color. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------

